# Ponds on the east side



## dallsbro (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone know of a pond or 2 on the east side, that are available for public fishing? Just moved to Pickerington and I am looking for somewhere to go on weeknights when I do not have enough time to take my boat out. Thank you in advance


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

There is Sycamore Park in Pickerington (by the Senior Center) that has a small pond. I haven't caught much out of it. I think it gets a lot of pressure. There are a couple ponds in Lancaster also. Those are the only public places to fish on the east side.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

there is a pond off rt33 and williams road, heron pond i think it is called, lots of small bass, and catfish. heard there were some crappies in there too, but i never caught one. dallsbro, dont know how far u r in pick town, but just make the trip up to hoover, prob 25minutes, fish the rocks and docks at the dam, always fish there, but lots of pressure too.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

If you take Refugee road west past noe bixby, you will corss over Big Walnut Creek, take the immediate right into the apartment complex, and park by the clubs house on the far right of the apartments. It's sort of Ghetto over there, but the city bought a pond maybe 1/2 mile back behind the apartments. There is a small path leading the way threw the thicket and woods.

Pond is good for crappie & bass. I imagine there are cats there too, being so close to bigwalnut, but never tried.

Good luck.

btw if you have google earth the cordinates are:

39-55 N
82-51 W


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Some other ideas about the pond off refugee: If you like the contents of your car, don't go here, also close police friend said alot of other crimes, assults are plentyful around that complex/wooded area. I fished there a few times, alot of trash, junked cars, beer bottles in the water and surrounding area, and the fishing wasn't worth the long walk, since my truck got broken into, stero stolen and the boogers even slashed my tires and seats!

EDIT: I forgot to add the residents will watch you trek back to the pond with your fishing stuff, knowing you will be awhile walking back, then fishing, then returning, all the time they know you can't see(or hear alarms) your car, and they goto town. Even a few stolen from there. I just don't want fellow OGf'ers to have what happened to me and countless others, no fish worth that, well, maybe a 10 lb. smallmouth!
Mike


----------



## dallsbro (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info. As I expected, it looks like the east side is pretty crappie. Might have to suck it up and drive the 20 minutes to Buckeye lake (which I cannot stand), or 40 minutes to Deer Creek, where I have never been. Would love to go to Hoover, but my motor is too big, and Alumn is overfished, and too many skiers, and PWC. Anyways, thanks for the info. Much appreciative.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

dallsbro said:


> Thanks for the info. As I expected, it looks like the east side is pretty crappie. Might have to suck it up and drive the 20 minutes to Buckeye lake (which I cannot stand), or 40 minutes to Deer Creek, where I have never been. Would love to go to Hoover, but my motor is too big, and Alumn is overfished, and too many skiers, and PWC. Anyways, thanks for the info. Much appreciative.


There are plenty of places that can be fished at Hoover very close to a boat dock. As long as your battery is charged you could run into a couple fish.  I fished Hoover for 2 years with just a trolling motor.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

you might also want to take a look around Alum Creek DR around Rhor rd. lots of small ponds in the wharehouse parks and at rohr and commerce dr(Duke's big complex) they have several big ponds that were stocked when they were built. I work for Duke.


----------



## dallsbro (Apr 29, 2005)

Is fishing legal around these ponds?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, yea i would nix the idea of that pond off refugee. that could turn ugly, that pond off williams rd is at a a park and it is right by alum creek if you wanna wade. as far as hoover goes, just walk the rocks on the dam throwing a spinner, you will catch a bass or eye.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

There is a pond back behind cracker barrel off 256 that I heard holds some pretty big bass. Back behind that hotel there in the woods.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I just looked at that place today on the way home(from the freeway) and thought about fishing it. Its not very big but its been there awhile. The best fishing in my opinion around here if your boatless is the rivers/streams, big and little walnut, alum, blacklick, big and little darby and licking, alot of places to fish compared to public ponds...


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a link to Columbus Metro Parks map of Three Creeks Parks & the creeks that flow into the park. I have never been there but a friend goes frequently with his son & they are successful. Search this site, they are threads about it from last summer. I think the ponds there also have reasonable fishing. It's off 33 at Hamilton Rd, by Ricart Ford.


http://www.metroparks.net/MapThreeCreeks.aspx


----------



## BKent (Mar 31, 2005)

I like the pond @ three creeks metropark near ricart ford. It's a short drive. Also if you go down Refugee towards the new high school from 256 on your left there is a church and a frisbee golf course just before the school on the left. It used to be a series of pay lakes and the church owns it now. I've fished it a few times and it is chock full of dink bass. 

I live on Blacklick creek in Reynoldsburg by the police station, if you ever need somewhere to park to wade the creek send me a pm!


----------



## steelpit (Mar 31, 2006)

dont forget about greenfield about 10 min from picktown


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

just wanted to add my 2 cents in on this.......i live and work maint.tech at this 700 plus complex......it is not a pond it was dug up when building i 270....it has an inlet into little walnut creek......so i know its spring fed.....it dont warm up till around may......got a 16 inch white bass fish Ohio in 2005 lot a gar and carp....lots of game fish in that place......unfortunate that when old jack sold it to the city of Columbus it went down hill.someone ran over the gate that was up so now you can drive back there and now its more trashed than ever......so sad cause this is still a very good place to fish.me and a buddy used to slay the crappie at the ramp...


----------



## dallsbro (Apr 29, 2005)

Bkent, 

check your pm about this weekend


----------

